# Newbie and The Rocking Engine



## Foozer (Jul 16, 2009)

I say newbie for every thing i do on a lathe is new to me,

So always liked that little thimble/rocking engine, and now that the plans showed up on this board I'll give it a shot and build one to plan.

Figured I start with the hardest part, the Axle? That is tiny (to me) for sure. Got it cut down and just ran the tap in the end, another "tiny" adventure. managed not to break the tap so with that semi complete its just a matter of figuring out how to do the rest of the pieces. A weekend project? someone said. Gonna be one long weekend.

Zee try this one, it'll challenge you


----------



## Foozer (Jul 18, 2009)

Two whole pieces complete, weekend project?

The axle and crankdisk, small tiny, need new glasses

First shot drilling the holes in the disk with my fancy dancy cross slide 
thing-a-ma-bob, works

Second cutting off the excess to which I droped the other piece and spent 20 minutes looking for it. Of course it found that little space between to lathe stand legs and floor bolt done bracket. All nice and cozy it was too just sitting there watching me hunt

Third shot facing the disk down to finish size, Yes there is a part down in there

Final 2 little pieces. Photos dont do it justice. that is a small little engine.

Robert


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Zee try this one, it'll challenge you



Is that what I need eh?
I guess I'd better get an order for metal ready.

Here's a link to Stew's thread where the plans are...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5461.0


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 18, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I guess I'd better get an order for metal ready.



Order metal? It looks like you could machine this engine from crumbs and floor sweepings. Now I wanna build one, too.
 Nice work Foozer!


----------



## mklotz (Jul 18, 2009)

Making really tiny parts for tiny engines requires a different mindset and some specialized tools, many of which are self-made or appropriated from other endeavors.

Foozer's dropped part is a case in point. Before I got smart (well, smarter anyway) I managed to lose a bunch of parts while parting off in the lathe. In fact, there are probably enough tiny parts in the swarf behind my lathe to make several engines.

If the part you're parting off on the lathe has a central hole, it's easy to stick a piece of soft iron florist wire in the tailstock chuck and insert it in the hole. Then, when the part pops free from the parent stock it's trapped and held on the wire. I use the florist wire because it will break easily should it somehow be grabbed by the spinning part - although I've never had that happen. I suppose that (soft) copper wire would work as well.

But what if the part doesn't have a central hole? I took a clear plastic pill container and fitted it with a shaft that can be grasped in the TS chuck. In use, the open end of the container fits over the spinning parent stock and part. A narrow cutout in the side of the container allows the (miniature) cutoff blade to reach the stock. Now, when the part separates it's trapped in the pill container.

Tweezers are essential when handling minute parts. However, it's easy for a part to pop loose from the tweezers (with a heart-stopping "sproing") and disappear on the other side of the shop.

Coating the tips of the tweezers with liquid electrical insulation can help. It's spongy and slightly compressible when dry and helps to get a good grip. However, the real solution is a jeweler's tool - pearl tweezers. These have spatulate, slightly hemispheric tips coated with a plastic. They're meant for getting a good grip on spherical pearls and the plastic prevents scratching the gems. They just happen to be perfect for gripping small parts securely - no more "sproings". Oh, and they're just the thing for manipulating ball bearings and the tiny decorative spheres that figure into some miniature projects.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Order metal? It looks like you could machine this engine from crumbs and floor sweepings.



The flywheel is 1.25" I only have aluminum that big. Also nothing in a rectangular shape large enough to turn down. (Besides...sometimes I say these things as a way to justify getting more goodies.)

Marv...I think you also mentioned the tip/trick of using some cloth or thin pillow to catch a dropped part so it doesn't bounce away. Not that you want that near a spinning chuck.

Keep the wire short and don't wrap it around a finger.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 18, 2009)

Aluminum is fine for the flywheel. That's what mine uses.

Do you have 1/2" square aluminum from the clamp exercise? You could make the cylinder from that and use a steel or brass piston/conrod.

The bearing needs to be soldered in place. (There's not enough surface area to use Loctite effectively.) Ordinary soft (plumber's) solder is perfectly adequate. If the bearing isn't a good press fit in its hole, I recommend an alignment pin of aluminum (solder won't stick to it) to get it square to the frame/cylinder.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 18, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Is that what I need eh?
> I guess I'd better get an order for metal ready.
> 
> Here's a link to Stew's thread where the plans are...
> ...



Its tiny pieces, even sitting on the silver dollar doesnt really express the size.

Plus your gonna have to grind down a piece of HSS to do some turning. Used a piece of 1/4 tool stock and just ground the tip down thin and pointy. I drilled and tapped the bolt hole first while the stock still had some meat to it. Used the thin and pointy bit and brought it down to size a few thousands at a time. Too much of a cut and the part would probably just get all twisted up and snap. Really kept an eye on the DI's so as to not over run the cuts. Just so small these old eyes loose focus. One of the times trust in the gauges plays its part.

Go for it, you'll do better than I at it, Advice? SWEEP the floor first.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 18, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> The bearing needs to be soldered in place. (There's not enough surface area to use Loctite effectively.) Ordinary soft (plumber's) solder is perfectly adequate. If the bearing isn't a good press fit in its hole, I recommend an alignment pin of aluminum (solder won't stick to it) to get it square to the frame/cylinder.



Good advice, will save me from the OOPS when that time comes

Robert


----------



## Foozer (Jul 18, 2009)

Flywheel time.

Plan calls for a 1.250 inch dia piece. Hmm dont have a piece that fits the requirement. Do have a piece of bronze bearing that has an OD tad greater, do have some AL that an OD a tad smaller. A two piece adventure.

Made the rim, OD 1.250 inch ID 1.050 inch
Made the web OD 1.055 inch (heat rim, chill web press together?)

Drilled holes in web, changed number and size to account for smaller dia web.

Brides cooking a chicken sitting on a beer in the oven, seems like a good time to pop the bronze rim in 

Robert


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 18, 2009)

Mmmm... Beer Chicken and Bearing Bronze...interesting combo. ;D

Post pictures when you're done! (The flywheel, not the chicken. ;D )


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 18, 2009)

I think that little bugger is contagious. I started one this morning well two why not. I/we have two of everything done except the cylinders. The blocks are cut need to get the 4 jaw set up Yes took a few pics need to get them into the computer and onto photo bucket. 
Even thought mini mill is still mid build on the cnc the x-y is functional so wrote a quickie g code program for the fly wheel hole pattern. then did the drilling manually After Marvs comment I changed the plain bushing to a hat bushing see how that works. 
My son helped quite a bit this afternoon so he will likely get the second engine. will probably start a new thread as not to hijack this one. 
Tin


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 19, 2009)

By the way the sound of this thread you've all caught a dose of 

_________________________________________________PROJECTITUS

Its more contageous than swine flue.

Have fun

Great tips on handling small bits Marv thanks for sharing

Stew


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep - PROJECTITUS is the correct word... I caught it as well!

After a late start yesterday (we had a long power outage & I had to do a run-around to get some suitable small drills) I finished the block, bush & shaft.

I did deviate from some of the original measurements a bit to suit my metric tools though  - and made a separate cylinder head.

Here is where I left off last night:





That little bush now officially became the smallest part I have ever made ;D
Will post build pics in another thread - for now I have to go and finish it.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Foozer (Jul 19, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> I think that little bugger is contagious.
> 
> My son helped quite a bit this afternoon so he will likely get the second engine. will probably start a new thread as not to hijack this one.
> Tin



Good father son activity,

Can post em into this thread, then I wont have to hunt down what its supposed to look like. Keep the contagion in quarantine as it were.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 19, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Yep - PROJECTITUS is the correct word... I caught it as well!
> 
> 
> That little bush now officially became the smallest part I have ever made ;D



Photos don't really do it justice do they, that is a small piece when its in hand. gets even smaller should you drop it


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 19, 2009)

Foozer sorry it has already spread !!
!http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5499.msg57862;topicseen#new
Tin


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 19, 2009)

> Photos don't really do it justice do they, that is a small piece when its in hand. gets even smaller should you drop it


I spent a fair bit digging around on the floor... If the little buggers would just stay put, but NOOO - they have to fall!! :big: :big:
Lesson learned though - next time I try something this small, I'll have a parts bin presticked to a work surface!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Foozer (Jul 19, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Foozer sorry it has already spread !!
> !http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5499.msg57862;topicseen#new
> Tin



Take two shots of Tequila and . . . 

Hopefully the contagion spread wont develop into fatalities as will be seen here,

I thought all was center, really I did, OH you mean subtract half the edge finder dia from the . . . 

This time around used the indicator, at least I think I am. Rotate the part and get a max run out in the 1-2 thou range. Could fiddly forever but that's within my comfort range for now.

Drilled the holes, 6 this time, they fit. Set it in the soft jaw and as I hate turning that handle I used the old "Dont you wish you had one" Cross slide power handle turner. 6 minutes later she be all nice and even.

Shot showing the failure on the right, could'a sworn everything was centered. The better flywheel on the left. My lunch underneath


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 19, 2009)

The flywheel looks good. I've always liked flywheels that use different metals or are put together rather than being a one-piece.

My poor eyes can't tell what's wrong with the one on the right. Are the holes shifted left a bit?

That's at least the 2nd time I've seen that brand of sardines. (I trust it's a different can.) I wonder if they're available around here?


----------



## Foozer (Jul 19, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> The flywheel looks good. I've always liked flywheels that use different metals or are put together rather than being a one-piece.
> 
> My poor eyes can't tell what's wrong with the one on the right. Are the holes shifted left a bit?
> 
> That's at least the 2nd time I've seen that brand of sardines. (I trust it's a different can.) I wonder if they're available around here?



Not hard to make a composite bit. First one (the bad) had about a 0.005 diff in dia. Tad tight, hard rap. Second (good one) reduced the interference fit to 0.003. heated rim to 350 degrees and web chilled in the freezer. Still took a light rap to get em together, they not gonna come apart without some encouragement.

Holes shifted a bit, center axis of RT and flywheel were in separate worlds. perty sure the RT was the one off the mark. First time around I just found the edge of the RT and subtracted from there, thought I accounted for the dia of the edge finder but ??. The second time around indicated the RT off its little tapered center and then the flywheel.

New can, store didn't carry them, so asked and they got, better if its the Louisiana Hot Sauce type. In this case close is just fine.

Funny how the bride, for some reason suddenly doesn't want me in the house after a can or two, have no idea why 

Actually a fun little project.


----------



## rleete (Jul 20, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> That little bush now officially became the smallest part I have ever made



I actually turned a bit of brass down for the piston/crank pin. It calls for a .063 dowel, but I didn't want to order on-line (and wait), and I'm sure the local hardware store doesn't have anything that small.


I think it's neat that so many of us are building the same thing. We can then relate to one another as to how small the parts are, what the process is, and finally how it runs when complete. You know exactly what is involved, even though everyone seems to be adding their own personal touches.

I'd like to see this continue with another small engine. Sort of an individual team build. Any suggestions for the next one? I'm considering either a double wobbler (similar to the liney RV-1), or the double scotch yoke.


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 20, 2009)

rleete  said:
			
		

> I'd like to see this continue with another small engine. Sort of an individual team build. Any suggestions for the next one? I'm considering either a double wobbler (similar to the liney RV-1), or the double scotch yoke.



Marv showed a very nice little pocket size horizontal slide valve engine on a recent thread, I was looking for the plans when I found the Rocking Engine, I was wondering of you could point us in the direction of the plans Marv, as it would make a nice contender.

Thanks

Stew


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 20, 2009)

> Marv showed a very nice little pocket size horizontal slide valve engine on a recent thread, I was looking for the plans when I found the Rocking Engine, I was wondering of you could point us in the direction of the plans Marv, as it would make a nice contender.


I think you're referring to the Duclos Huff 'n Puff - I haven't ordered the book yet - from Village Press.
Been pondering Elmer's Tiny myself - but will have to wait a bit; after the build marathon this weekend, I need to pay attention to some other domestic duties...



> I actually turned a bit of brass down for the piston/crank pin. It calls for a .063 dowel, but I didn't want to order on-line (and wait), and I'm sure the local hardware store doesn't have anything that small.


I got a 1m length of 1.5mm of piano wire from a local hobby store - just cut off a bit; drilled the "crank" 1.4 mm & hammered it in. 1.6mm for the hole in the connecting rod & worked a treat.

Sorry for hijacking your thread Robert ! :-[

Regards, Arnold


----------



## mklotz (Jul 20, 2009)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Marv showed a very nice little pocket size horizontal slide valve engine on a recent thread, I was looking for the plans when I found the Rocking Engine, I was wondering of you could point us in the direction of the plans Marv, as it would make a nice contender.



Look for "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos", a book published by Village Press, publishers of "Home Shop Machinist" magazine.

I should point out that the H&P is nowhere as simple an engine as the rocking engine. If you're put off by the part size on the rocking engine, you're going to go nuts with the H&P.

Just an example... The pins used as pivots on the connecting rods are 1/16" drill rod turned down to 0.040". Then the ends are split with a 0.010" slitting saw so they can be spread slightly to keep them in place. OAL is something like 0.050".


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information Marv

that sound my sort of engine.

Bit of a glutton for punishment.

Stew


----------



## rleete (Jul 20, 2009)

Too tiny for me. Workholding was becoming troublesome as it was, not having collets.

Small, but not tiny. Simple enough that several of us (mostly newbies) can get on with it without too much trouble. One of Elmer's designs, probably.


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 20, 2009)

OK I'd be happy with an Elmer

Stew


----------



## mklotz (Jul 20, 2009)

You folks agonizing over small parts might enjoy reading this thread...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3269.0

to see what's possible.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 20, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> You folks agonizing over small parts might enjoy reading this thread...
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3269.0
> 
> to see what's possible.



So that's what half a quark looks like.


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 20, 2009)

Coor Blimey

Those small parts are mind boggling thanks for sharing Marv I'd run a mile from something like that.

Stew


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 21, 2009)

Stew look what you stated



> If you look around here you may see there is a strange computer transmitted disease that effects humans. Rockerous projectius or something like that. Symptoms include strong desire to to build a little steam engine. it will have you cooped up in your shop for a day or two in most cases possibly longer.. You will likely have the strong urge to not totality follow the blueprint. And in the late stages will cause slightly increased heart rate due to the excitement of watching an engine you made run . Be careful, very contagious there are 5 confirmed cases most in the last but most contagious stage of the disease. Caution it is believed this may be contagious even after all symptoms are over.



Tin


----------



## Foozer (Jul 21, 2009)

> If you look around here you may see there is a strange computer transmitted disease that effects humans. Rockerous projectius or something like that. Symptoms include strong desire to to build a little steam engine. it will have you cooped up in your shop for a day or two in most cases possibly longer.. You will likely have the strong urge to not totality follow the blueprint.



A day or two? HA. Longer? define long...

While most have completed their 'Rocker' I'm still chugging away, ignoring all other items that need attention. OK I did get the tranny back into the car, still sitting on stands tho 

Where am I? OH the piston. Turned it down and figured I'd better get that little hole drilled before I have a piece I cant handle. Another way around the fence. Took a piece of AL same dia as the pistion stock, drilled a 0.0125 hole into one end. Measured in 0.517 and marked. 







Slipped the piston rod into this and mounted into my little hole drilling jig. 






Worked. Hole looks right so now to remove the rest till just the piston/rod remains.






Robert

Slow, yup Fun, YUP


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice going Robert

That drilling jig of yours is really handy for this type of job; will have to build myself something like that as well

Regards, Arnold


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 22, 2009)

Well doen Robert you've certainly got the old verticle slide mastered.

Stew


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 22, 2009)

> A day or two? HA. Longer? define long...


You must have a stong immune system slowing down the progression of this...
Seriously though the point is to have fun and learn I realy just have a loooong Saturday in my two. still need to do the two cylinders.
Did get one drilles and bored though. And I found a boo boo on the axles both ends are cut in .190 oops. And I will likely make another piston the thickness is a bit light on one and it would be good to get you guys a phot of my setup for drilling the little hole, totally different from yours. 
IIRC you are doing the build on a craftsman 109??
Tin


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> You must have a stong immune system slowing down the progression of this...
> Seriously though the point is to have fun and learn I realy just have a loooong Saturday in my two. still need to do the two cylinders.
> Did get one drilles and bored though. And I found a boo boo on the axles both ends are cut in .190 oops. And I will likely make another piston the thickness is a bit light on one and it would be good to get you guys a phot of my setup for drilling the little hole, totally different from yours.
> IIRC you are doing the build on a craftsman 109??
> Tin



And here I thought I was the only one who did the .190 bit. Kept looking, checking, cutting, YA! .190, BOO, Both sides 

*Please* do post a shot of drilling the little hole. Items like that can make or break a project. Tips and tricks like centering small round stock for cross drilling is one of the ones a newbie like myself look for from the advice of the experienced. May sound easy to do, but getting that little bugger in proper place is a task.

Craftsman 109 alright, so if you know that machine you know it itself can be a bit challenging. Must be that strong immune system that has kept it from being introduced to the log splitter 

Robert


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Nice going Robert
> 
> That drilling jig of yours is really handy for this type of job; will have to build myself something like that as well
> 
> Regards, Arnold



Idea came from here His much fancier than mine. Works nice and easy.

Robert


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 22, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Idea came from here His much fancier than mine. Works nice and easy.
> 
> Robert


Thanks - I forgot about that link 

Did mine the crude way; clamped in cross-vice in drill press - spotted center by eye on scribed length and just touched with a center drill - made a small dent; just followed through with the 1.6mm drill.
Arnold


----------



## rleete (Jul 22, 2009)

I did mine the same way. Unfortunately, I got it just the barest hint of off center. Now that I've noticed it, I see it every time.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Thanks - I forgot about that link
> 
> Did mine the crude way; clamped in cross-vice in drill press - spotted center by eye on scribed length and just touched with a center drill - made a small dent; just followed through with the 1.6mm drill.
> Arnold



That little gizmo does come in handy

Namibia? Sun must be low in the western sky for you, its only 10 in the morning here. tend to forget locations, I'm drinking coffee and that's the last thing you want this time of day  Definitely more than a stone throw away.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2009)

rleete  said:
			
		

> I did mine the same way. Unfortunately, I got it just the barest hint of off center. Now that I've noticed it, I see it every time.



And when the hole is half the dia of the part being drilled it becomes more noticeable.

Perhaps some of the masters will take pity and post photos to get those cross holes "Spot On"

Robert


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 22, 2009)

> Namibia? Sun must be low in the western sky for you, its only 10 in the morning here. tend to forget locations, I'm drinking coffee and that's the last thing you want this time of day Smiley Definitely more than a stone throw away.


Yep - dark here & already had a bottle of Namibia Breweries' "winter" beer called Urbock - now enjoying a glass of wine while making grub 
Time delay gives me & the guys in GB a head start Rof} - Must check up where our "Down Under Regions" friends fall in though; they might have the best head start ;D



> I did mine the same way. Unfortunately, I got it just the barest hint of off center. Now that I've noticed it, I see it every time.





> And when the hole is half the dia of the part being drilled it becomes more noticeable.


Too true, but I've also noticed that while I see the most tiny defect/scratch on my work, other people don't seem to notice it. My Rocker's pretty roughly machined; my company MD happened to come into my office yesterday & commented that he "LIKES" the finish - now wants me to turn him a knob for a cane/walking stick with the same finish! - shucks; If I can get him to sponsor a double-quantity of brass stock, I'll do a rough-turned job for free Rof}

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 22, 2009)

> Craftsman 109 alright, so if you know that machine you know it itself can be a bit challenging.



The reason that I am so intrigued by you and others doing projects with the little 109 is that I have two in the basement. 
The one my brother bought at the market of fleas I am guessing about 10 years ago it came hear for a repair . I bored and installed a headstock bearing/bushing here it sits. Since then he has purchased several other lathes better that he does not use. 
The second one came from a buddy of mine. He purchased it when he came back from Germany after the war. IIRC he was part of the American occupational forces after WWII. Not sure if he ever really used it. When he passed away the lathe was offered to his grandson by marriage (Wife's, granddaughters, husband) who is a trained tool and die maker . He passed on the offer deciding it was not worth having. he was also a coworker of mine at the time. Small world in Souther new Jersey long intertwined grape vine. LOL. So the lathe was offered to me and I accepted. I like old tools and a challenge even though it may take some time to rise to it. 

Not trying to hijack the thread hear we can start one on the 109 if you like or not. 
Tin


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> The reason that I am so intrigued by you and others doing projects with the little 109 is that I have two in the basement.
> 
> 
> Not trying to hijack the thread hear we can start one on the 109 if you like or not.
> Tin



Might be a good idea. Machine specific sub categories of some sort. Lots of good mod ideas afoot but not all are easily adaptable. What works on a 9x20 pert can be hard for a Sherline and impossible for the 109.

I hunt around the tips and tricks for ideas, lot of them good, if my machine had the meat to accept them. Maybe a general query to the members, see if any interest exist for sub cat under the machine mod group


----------



## Foozer (Jul 25, 2009)

Long Weekend Project

The infliction that seems to have spread and run its course still lingers in these old bones. The ailment of changing the plan has struck yet another. 

Rather than try to explain how the thing works, used some clear plastic for the cylinder.

Close enough to being done. Need the proper screw for the crank disk.







You can see how the piston "Rocks" throughout its travel






Top shot






Now if Bride doesn't find out I stole one of her "Silver Goblets" for the stand I might just get to see if it runs 

Robert


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking Great Robert! - Should have known you have a reason for being inflected with the "disease" for longer than most ;D
Regards, Arnold


----------



## Foozer (Jul 25, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Looking Great Robert! - Should have known you have a reason for being inflected with the "disease" for longer than most ;D
> Regards, Arnold



Thanks

I'm just slow. Did manage a transmission change somewhere in the process of this build. But every time I'd be under the car I could here the Rocker calling to me. Just what I need "More Voices" 

Wait I hear ZEE now, yup! he's hooked

Robert


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 25, 2009)

My the old victorian era strain where'd you pick that up.????
Tin


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice! :bow:

Also: Ah-ha, custom builds are "allowed", eh? I was wondering when someone would start that...


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 25, 2009)

It seems to be the time for showing these little devils to the world.

This one was finished this morning.













[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzNZ2tvEH8E[/ame]


Blogs


----------



## putputman (Jul 25, 2009)

Robert, Neat looking engine. That engine should explain how a rocker works better than a thousand words.

Blogs, talk about "Bling". That is a gorgeous little engine. 

You and Robert certainly know how to think outside the box!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Foozer (Jul 25, 2009)

Finished, double dose of spirits and the fever has passed. Little buffing and she cleaned up nice. Crank Disk would look nicer out of shinny AL HMM?

Does run on breath power, good way to get that warm, fuzzy, room spinning feeling 






And the video, even caught the barn birds a-chirping

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-ocE7UaE7U[/ame]

Now for the month of Sundays to clean the barn shop up.

Robert


----------



## PhillyVa (Jul 25, 2009)

Hay Foozer,

I think you've graduated from the newbie category.

  :bow: :bow: *Well Done* :bow: :bow:

Philly


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 25, 2009)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> It seems to be the time for showing these little devils to the world.
> This one was finished this morning.
> Blogs



Nice, I love the "ray gun" styling. Awesome work, thank you for sharing it! :bow:





			
				Foozer  said:
			
		

> Finished, double dose of spirits and the fever has passed. Little buffing and she cleaned up nice.
> Does run on breath power, good way to get that warm, fuzzy, room spinning feeling


Five stars from me, that was fun to watch. :bow: I really like the way that looks.
But, GET CLOSER, I want to see into that clear cylinder better. ;D

Oh, you misspelled 'breath' in your YouTube tags. :big: :big:


----------



## Foozer (Jul 25, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Nice, I love the "ray gun" styling. Awesome work, thank you for sharing it! :bow:
> 
> 
> Five stars from me, that was fun to watch. :bow: I really like the way that looks.
> ...



Must of been that third Tequila shot  I'll see if I can grab a closer shot of the piston in action

Like Bogs engine. I didnt have the guts to crank the air up, destructive testing is not on this weeks plan 



> Hay Foozer,
> 
> I think you've graduated from the newbie category.
> 
> ...



But then what excuse would I have ?


----------



## Foozer (Jul 25, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> But, GET CLOSER, I want to see into that clear cylinder better. ;D



As close as I can get. Can see it cycling through one revolution

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiVSTVqRRUc[/ame]

Robert


----------



## shred (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice slo-mo. Perfect way to show how the things work.


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jul 25, 2009)

Robert,
Great video! It's so much better than drawings to explain the operation! Thm:

Dave


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 26, 2009)

Robert, Well Done! :bow: - nice feeling when it runs. Now, what's next ??? ???

Blogs, great looking engine - do you work for Chip Foose ?

Regards, Arnold


----------



## wmf138 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice stuff Robert

Ive never been able to see how they work but the close up now explains it all
off set the crank 
I could never work out how the power stroke could work with the piston on a angle now its all clear 
THANK YOU :bow: :bow:

Wayne

p.s. maybe a new thread/section on how things works like this sample here explains just about all you need just watching it move in slow mo 
might help new members 

Cheers


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 3, 2009)

Very very nice Robert. (Yeah...I'm back.)

I really liked the slow-mo video.
That's the clearest tubing I've ever seen. It's invisible! :big:

By the time I can get to making a rocker it'll be a big 'ho-hum'.


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice engine and videos!

Looks great.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 2, 2009)

Augh!!!
I found myself reading this thread again.
Get it off! Get it off!
Too late!
Bit again.

(Actually, as has been said...the only cure is to build it. Just hoping others take a look and...well...you know.)


----------



## mklotz (Sep 2, 2009)

Build it and they will come applaud.


----------



## Foozer (Sep 2, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Augh!!!
> I found myself reading this thread again.
> Get it off! Get it off!
> Too late!
> ...



Tis a mystery fer sure

Robert


----------



## Maryak (Sep 5, 2009)

Rockin Robert, :

Very Nice. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tonphil1960 (Sep 7, 2009)

Robert, 

   Very impressive, I am new to lathes also. In fact my order has been placed and I should be getting it in the next week or so. Your work is right up my alley. I am a scale modeler of Ships and formerly armor, small parts indeed. Soon to be home machinist ! Small is where I want to work, it's great to see how you turned these small parts as I will be doing the same thing. Can't wait to give a bar stock engine a shot ! ! See how I do, and then go SMALL ! !

Keep up the great work, Regards Tony


----------

